
Google and Mastercard reportedly partner to track offline purchases - BeqaP
https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/31/google-and-mastercard-reportedly-partner-to-track-offline-purchases/
======
mtmail
discussed in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17881157](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17881157)

